# My Fisrt Plane Rebuild



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I'm a little exited about my first ever plane rebuild. I know this is old news for most of you hand tool guys and girls.
I bought it off ebay and I'm sure I over paid for it got caught up with the bidding. But it was completely cover with rust blade have some pitting. I soaked it in evaprorust for days







untill I can scrub it off an brass brush. 
Tote and heal completely sanded down and apply 5 coats of satin poly. I thought it came out pretty well. 

I did the scary sharp method of sharping and gave it the shaving of the arm hair test









Im also notice the blade adjustment knob is plastic. Any reason as to why?


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

looks good, what kind is it? it kinda looks like a stanley


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks ...It's a Stanley Bailey#4


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Fun ain't it? It can be addictive though,once you learn the mechanics of a well tuned plane...you might try to make one from scratch. Good job.


----------



## kapena (Feb 7, 2007)

*Plastic knob*

The plastic knob means that the plane is what they call a War plane.
I guess they were trying to save metal for the war by substituting plastic. 
Good job on a nice plane.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

kapena said:


> The plastic knob means that the plane is what they call a War plane.
> I guess they were trying to save metal for the war by substituting plastic.
> Good job on a nice plane.:thumbsup:


So the plane is built just befor the WWII or during? Thanke for the compliments.

Darren How would one build a plane???


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

Richard said:


> Darren How would one build a plane???


yeah Daren, how would one build a plane? :laughing::thumbsup:

_i've been waiting for this tutorial... _


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

aclose said:


> yeah Daren, how would one build a plane? :laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> _i've been waiting for this tutorial... _


I _honestly_ thought no one would be interested. I even stopped showing pictures of the ones I am making due to lack of enthusiasm.
Here are some http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1687 .
There are more pictures in my gallery, here is one, a baby (got on a "wonder how small I can make them ?" kick for awhile).









Here is a thread about making your own plane irons. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2737 
Inside that thread there is a link to a little homemade backyard forge I threw together.

I can start a thread about how to make a simple block plane, with pictures. Start to finish, it's pretty easy. Most of the time I feel like I am just talking to myself with my little odd projects :laughing:, so I don't post all that much original content. Just answer others questions, even if I am wrong, I will take a whack at it .


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

heck yeah! i'm interested. :yes:
i followed the other 'plane' thread and read about your forge. i don't think i quite want to start forging my own blades yet  but i'd love to give making my own plane a try. i'll revisit the making your own plane irons...


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a nice little plane. What type of wood do you use?


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are mighty purdy looking planes. Have you try to make a scraper plane? I've been looking for one in ebay. It's either too much money of too crappy. Instructions on making one would be great.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> Have you try to make a scraper plane?


No. I did make a card cabinet scraper out of an old sawblade. I own a Foley Belsaw sharpening business. When I bought the business I inherited dozens of saw "blanks" and new handles for making handsaws. The blanks are really good steel, but there is not much call for making handsaws anymore. So I have been cutting the steel into other tools, like scrapers.

In case you are wondering what you do with a saw blank (its a sawblade without teeth) if you have not seen this video, maybe it will explain it. This machine cuts teeth on a saw (new or can retooth an old one)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> What type of wood do you use?


Whatever I have laying around. Obviously the harder the better. 1/4 sawn is more stable, and it has to be dry and acclimated to your shop (or wherever it will be kept) so it is stable.


----------



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

what do you make the blades out of for those little tiny planes


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I found this great antique store with hundreds of tools. I was there today looking at planes, i saw 2 with those plastic knobs, and it confused me. Now I know. I also want to learn how to make planes. 
Daren, I think I speak for some others when I say, we have a lot to learn, and you have the knowledge. So anytime you talk I learn. I spend hours going thru the old threads looking at pictures and reading trying get ideas and learn what I can. So ramble on.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

adienner said:


> what do you make the blades out of for those little tiny planes


Tool steel I cut to size, harden and temper, then hone. (I have alot of metal working/sharpening tools). I actually make the iron _first_. I have an idea of what plane I am going to make, but I take all my measurements off the finished iron. The same would go if you were buying irons and building planes. It's really important that the iron is held fast side/side and down, so no slop in the body would work. You have to build the plane around the iron, it just does not work the other way.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Daren, ramble on.


Hey, that is my forte :laughing:.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Daren would you care to make some iron and blade sell them as kits? Most of us don't have the metal cutting and forging equipments. Or saw making machine, thats the first time I ever saw something like that. I must be living in the city too long.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Do you have, or is there a special tool for bending the teeth on a saw? I just found the thread on heat treating steel. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2737


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice restoration Richard...I love the old stuff.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Do you have, or is there a special tool for bending the teeth on a saw?


These.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> Daren would you care to make some iron and blade sell them as kits?


You know, I have really thought about that in the past. Selling my irons. They would come "Daren Sharp". I am pretty sure there are plane making instructions just a Google search away, I just have not looked yet. I was channel surfing a few weeks ago and there was a 1/2 hour show on and a guy made a plane. I don't remember his name or anything though, maybe someone else saw it ? I bet it will rerun it's worth a watch.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Do have 3 because your like me and just never have enough tool's or do they each do something a little different? I picked up these chisels yesterday for about 10-12 buck's for both. The edges are horrible. I spent over an hour on one with an extra course diamond stone and I have more to go to get the edge where it belongs.That doesn't count the other grit stones I still have to do. Would it hurt to use a grinder to get it close before I use the stones? At 4-5 bucks ea. I'll probably pick up a few more but I don't want to spend 2 or more hrs. sharpening one.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Would it hurt to use a grinder to get it close before I use the stones?


Some guys will say "I sharpen mine all the time with a grinder", that is probably true. The sharpening them all the time part, they get them too hot and they won't hold an edge. I have an antique wet wheel. But if you are really careful you can use your grinder. Just have a bucket of water handy and if you can, use the side of the wheel (personal preference, I don't like hollow ground) Be patient and just touch the wheel for a couple seconds, then stick it in the bucket to let it completely cool, repeat. Don't get in a hurry and burn the edge. It will take several minutes on one that is really goofed up, but beats what you are doing now. If you keep it from getting too hot, no problem.


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*new plane*

nice job richard, you will enjoy using planes, they leave a finish that sand paper can't . Ron hock makes blades and chip breakers that are thicker and heaver than original. cures chatter also. they will hot rod up you plane, well worth the money.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks jimmiet,Now Darren have perk my interest in making a plane. Downward slide on the slipery slop.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jimmiet. said:


> Ron hock makes blades and chip breakers they will hot rod up you plane, well worth the money.


Yep, even sells kits http://www.hocktools.com/ . Good enough for the beginner, personally I don't like the wood dowel wedge fast or the sole design (not at all, it is not integral to the plane, just a glue on). But hey, he has sold a million, what do I know  
Here is a video.


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the blades & chip breakers hock makes for my old stanley & miller falls. I think james krenov makes the slickest wooden plans. Daren made some cool look wood planes also. I've become a plane junkie over the years.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard said:


> Hi I'm a little exited about my first ever plane rebuild. I know this is old news for most of you hand tool guys and girls.
> I bought it off ebay and I'm sure I over paid for it got caught up with the bidding. But it was completely cover with rust blade have some pitting. I soaked it in evaprorust for days
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup: Very nice job Richard!!

I restore a few stanleys when time permits.


----------

